

The Best Colleges For Your Bank Account - jenntoda
http://www.forbes.com/sites/jennagoudreau/2012/10/15/the-10-best-colleges-for-your-bank-account/

======
jenntoda
Go CMU! #1, 4 and 8 of the top 10 best colleges for your bank account as
measured by highest salary!

However, while this can be a statistic to be proud about, I hope parents and
kids don't use it as a yardstick to measure success. If any amount of money is
to be used as a proxy for success, lifetime earnings should be the metric, not
the highest starting salary.

A high starting salary may be sexy, but at what opportunity cost? When
companies are willing to fork out such tremendous amounts in salary, it only
means that you are worth so much more. For the new graduates from CMU - I hope
you will think about WHY you are so valuable, and ask if maybe your time can
be better spent elsewhere (at say, realizing your own dreams, or building your
own startup) than to slave away for a paycheck.

